# Gehaltsvorstellung für Steuerungsprogrammierer



## PixelGrafik (24 Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

In meiner Firma (Raum Köln) stellt sich gerade die Frage was ein Steuerungsprogrammierer (Schwerpunkt S7, PCS7, WinCC und WinCCflexible) normalerweise verdienen sollte. 

Weiß jemand, wo man eventuell solche Eckdaten nachsehen kann? 

Tariflich lässt sich unsere Tätigkeit ja nicht wirklich einordnen, oder?

Danke,
PixedlGrafik


----------



## tnt369 (24 Juli 2010)

hängt wohl von einigen faktoren ab (erfahrung, inbetriebnahmen ...)
eine liste hab ich noch nirgens gesehen. würde mich auch interessieren ob es irgendwo was zum vergleichen gibt ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juli 2010)

bitte nicht schon wieder so ein gehalts thread

das wurde schon bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut.

benutzt doch mal die suchfunktion


----------



## Paule (24 Juli 2010)

Aber eigentlich gab es schon länger keine Schlammschlacht mehr. 
Lag vielleicht an der Hitzewelle.


----------



## Lebenslang (24 Juli 2010)

22EUR bis 24EUR/h in dieser Region geht in Ordnung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

Ich will auch mal nächste Woche losgehen und ein wenig mein Gehalt
nachverhandeln. Meine Vorstellungen sind in etwa so:

Firmenwagen für mich Audi Q7 V12 TDI
Firmenwagen für mein Freundin Audi TT RC Coupe
Jahresgehalt 400.000€
Firmenwohnung auf Mallorca, mit wöchentlichen
Freiflügen zur Wohnung
Yacht
2 Pferde
163 Tage Urlaub
über den Rest muß ich mir über das WE noch mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal nächste Woche losgehen und ein wenig mein Gehalt
> nachverhandeln. Meine Vorstellungen sind in etwa so:
> 
> Firmenwagen für mich Audi Q7 V12 TDI
> ...



Hast Du die Freundin gewechselt oder warum willst Du keinen R8 mehr?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Hast Du die Freundin gewechselt oder warum willst Du keinen R8 mehr?


 
Nein ich will es ja nicht übertreiben, ich glaube außerdem nicht das
Sie mit so viel PS klarkommt. Aber wenn im nächsten Jahr die Krise
wirklich überstanden ist, gehe vlt. noch mal los.


----------



## dalbi (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Meine Vorstellungen sind in etwa so:
> 
> Firmenwagen für mich Audi Q7 V12 TDI
> Firmenwagen für mein Freundin Audi TT RC Coupe
> ...




 Hi Helmut,

Du hast die *Pferdepflegerin* vergessen. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal nächste Woche losgehen und ein wenig mein Gehalt
> nachverhandeln. Meine Vorstellungen sind in etwa so:
> 
> Firmenwagen für mich Audi Q7 V12 TDI
> ...



Ach Helmut... träumst du wieder ?????? Sei doch froh das du ein warmes Büro hast und jeden Arbeitstag auf deine Madonna schauen kannst....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach Helmut... träumst du wieder ?????? Sei doch froh das du ein warmes Büro hast und jeden Arbeitstag auf deine Madonna schauen kannst....


 
wie meinst du das, denkst du das mit den Pferden ist überzogen?


----------



## marlob (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal nächste Woche losgehen und ein wenig mein Gehalt
> nachverhandeln. Meine Vorstellungen sind in etwa so:
> 
> Firmenwagen für mich Audi Q7 V12 TDI
> ...


NRW hat dieses Jahr 254 Arbeitstage. Sind 163 Tage Urlaub dann nicht etwas zu wenig?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> NRW hat dieses Jahr 254 Arbeitstage. Sind 163 Tage Urlaub dann nicht etwas zu wenig?


 
neh, das ist ja ein Trick dabei. In den Tagen wo ich Arbeite tanke ich die
Autos an der Firmentankstelle und hole den Gehaltsscheck ab


----------



## marlob (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh, das ist ja ein Trick dabei. In den Tagen wo ich Arbeite tanke ich die
> Autos an der Firmentankstelle und hole den Gehaltsscheck ab


Ich lass mir das Geld überweisen und habe eine Kreditkarte von der Firma 
Ist doch blöd aus dem Urlaub zwischendurch immer zum tanken zur Firma zu fahren


----------

